# Microwave removal



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Can anyone throw any light on how to remove the microwave that is housed in the cupboard above the fridge on my 924F please?

I have released the holding strap, but it only comes halfway out before I feel something holding it.

Cheers


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I think you will find it is not a standard fit, so you might have to find out who fitted it to find out how it was put in.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

It might be the power cable ... 


Mike


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

I has to be plugged in somewhere so that is definitely the best guess!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it tight in the hole as you try to remove it?

Ours was OK when the van was new, but the plastic trim around the orifice has shrunk a bit and it's a pig to get the microwave out now.

The "lumpy bits" underneath foul, and it comes to a stop half way out. Fortunately I had it out when it was easy, so I realised what was wrong and a bit of brute force got it out this time.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ah yes, brute force, now was that the spray version or the solid in a tin version.is it cheaper at lidl or asda.
    

cabby


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

cabby said:


> Ah yes, brute force, now was that the spray version or the solid in a tin version.is it cheaper at lidl or asda.
> 
> 
> cabby


I always go double handed; Brute force and Ignorance!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Gerry


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

I know this was a long time ago, but it was indeed the power cable, which is accessed via the fridge grille in case anyone else has the same issue - sorted, thankyou.


----------

